# Custom PC build Advice - Mainly for running a virtual lab environment



## GrTech2009 (May 13, 2009)

Greetings,

I want to build a fast PC mainly to create a lab network with about 2 virtual servers and a few virtual desktops and need advice on some good motherboards and processors that meets the memory and CPU demands for runnning about 5 virtual machines + any applications on my host computer. I want to run RAID 0 with 2 SSD's and a MHD for data. I will use Oracle VirtualBox to run the VM's but they most likely will not be running all the time becuase I'm only using them for testing and lab work. 

What motherboard and CPU combo do you recommend for these requirements?

THe Machine will run Windows 7 and Windows 8 in dual boot
and I will be installing different versions of Linux as needed.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Asus or Gigabyte Mobo's for quality/reliability/support.


----------



## GrTech2009 (May 13, 2009)

What is the best bang for the buck? I have never purchased high performance MOBO's before. Do you reccomend any specific models? Also, what Intel CPU's do you recommend that are not insanely expensive?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Anything in our recommended build guide will surely help you with your build. You may want to take a look at the $1200 Intel build.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Anything in our recommended build guide will surely help you with your build. You may want to take a look at the $1200 Intel build.


http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2013-a-668661.html


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

If you aren't gaming on it .... it sounds like you should be using server components. With that many servers/virtual machine you could do with a multi socket board and large quantities of ram.


----------



## GrTech2009 (May 13, 2009)

emosun said:


> If you aren't gaming on it .... it sounds like you should be using server components. With that many servers/virtual machine you could do with a multi socket board and large quantities of ram.


I will be playing games on this computer I'm definately going to try some new games. I won't game often but eventually I will get the urge to try new games out but my main purpose for this build is to run practice labs becuase I'm practicing for my cisco and MCSE certifications. I'm sure I'll need somthing that can handle at least 16 GB of RAM or more. 

Do you have any suggestions for multi socket boards?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

It really depends on your price range for the machine.

Note though , if you're gaming a regular gaming machine will edge out server parts , but the server will always be faster at everything else.


----------



## GrTech2009 (May 13, 2009)

emosun said:


> It really depends on your price range for the machine.
> 
> Note though , if you're gaming a regular gaming machine will edge out server parts , but the server will always be faster at everything else.



My budget is 1,000 to 1,200. I'm not quite a server hardware guy it would be an exciting experience to build one but This needs to be an all around machine it has to be able to handle multimedia, gaming, hardware virtualization and programming. 

My thinking is to get a motherboard that can support 16 GB or more because I'm going to be running at minimum 3 virtual machines at once. I will be doing alot of multitasking on this machine. eg. running virtaul machines, compliing Java code other programs.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

I'd recommend a dual-socket Tyan or Asus board, but then it depends on what your budget is. You can still get a lot of performance out of surplus server/workstation stock (I'm preferential to the HP XW- and Z-series workstations, as well as their rackmount servers, though the latter are not good for gaming).

I'd suggest maxing the RAM on whatever board you choose. For multiple VMs, I would go with a minimum of 32GB. That can be expensive on newer boards though.

As I've recommended before for machines of this type, the Tyan S2915-E/HP XW9400 board makes a great, low-cost VM platform. It supports dual 6-core Opterons and 64GB ECC RAM (8x8GB PC2-5300; not great for gaming, but essential for higher RAM counts). If you've got more money to burn, most any of the Z-series machines will add significant performance gains.


----------



## GrTech2009 (May 13, 2009)

This seems like a good MOBO any advice?

MSI Z77A-G45 Intel 7 Series Motherboard - ATX, Socket H2 (LGA1155), Intel Z77 Express, 2667MHz DDR3 (O.C.), SATA III (6Gb/s), RAID, 8-CH Audio, Gigabit LAN, USB 3.0, PCIe 3.0, SLI/CrossFireX Ready at TigerDirect.com


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm not a huge fan of MSI. They're a middle-of-the-pack manufacturer.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Asus and Gigabyte are top quality for motherboards.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

MSI are "OK" but not the best quality/support.


----------

